# XP900 Front flares on Rzr "S mod.



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes it can be done, I was tired of the front tires throwing mud in my face so after alotta reading and searching I decided to pull the trigger on the mod. 
Only the front flares off of the XP will fit, the rears are made to the bed. If you have the S" model you don't need any mounting hardware for this, if you have the standard rzr or 50 inched you need all mounting hardware. 







Stock flare.







Xp flare











I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

More pics






















I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice!


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks P. gonna try them out in two weeks. I've heard they do good. They definitely cover more of the tire for sure.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I was wondering if those would fit on a regular rzr.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Eight said:


> I was wondering if those would fit on a regular rzr.


They will fit, you just need the mounting hardware, torx screws and body anchors and push pins. On the rear you can just use the S" rear flares and hardware. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------

